# Suffolk County: LI NY - Anyone need additional help



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Looking for 2 or 3 more commercial properties to fit in our route. If anyone on the island needs any help in the central suffolk area please contact me. My partner and I have a few commercial accounts and could use some more work if anyone has anything. 

Thanks


----------

